# Hymer B644 rear shelves/cupboards



## jugbite (Jul 20, 2012)

I have a Hymer B644 that has a fixed transverse bed over a garage at the rear. At the moment shelves exist along the back and the offside, with two cupboards on the nearside.

Other Hymer B644 models have an arangement with a small rear lounge and cupboards on the three sides. I would like to get hold of the three cupboards, preferably second hand.

I could then replace the shelves which are more or less useless.
Any suggestions as to where I might source them,

Thanks,

Tony


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Have a look here.

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/rochdalevanbreakers786?_trksid=p2047675.l2563


----------



## sno_fun (May 21, 2007)

Hi Tony if you are looking for second hand camper parts try east coast campers, www.eastcoastcampers.ie, talk to Darragh.

He is breaking campers regular and though he's here in Ireland I'm sure he ships parts to the uk and other places.

He would def be worth a try

Wayne


----------



## Omsracer (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi Tony did you manage to remove the cupboards as that is what I am looking to do and wondered how hard it is to do?

Thanks
Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ha I thought Jim was back on here at first, then I saw the date :roll:

Although it does show him as a subscriber.


----------

